# Tasa Bag free pattern



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Tasa Bag
received this in a newsletter and thought some of you might enjoy this pattern.

http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/286/TasaBag.pdf

Enjoy.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice looking bag, Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks - I love it!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Your very welcome. Enjoy.


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

Very nice stitch!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Love this, and its now on my to do list.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Oooooo! This is lovely! Thank you for the link!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

I received this in an email yesterday and I deleted it too quickly. Thanks for posting this so I don't have to go searching through my deleted emails and can save it this time, I think it's a keeper!


----------



## charmain (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you looks very interesting.


----------



## MGSOWEN (May 25, 2012)

Thank you... i'ts lovely


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

I would like to comment on the lovely bag and may I say its wonderful and thanks for the instructions I will have a go at it when I finish my baby cardigan.

can you give me any tips on how to do the zip as im new as knitting and I have never attempted a zip before so any hints would be most grateful thanks.

angela



mombr4 said:


> Tasa Bag
> received this in a newsletter and thought some of you might enjoy this pattern.
> 
> http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/286/TasaBag.pdf
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice, thanks for the link.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

purpleone said:


> I would like to comment on the lovely bag and may I say its wonderful and thanks for the instructions I will have a go at it when I finish my baby cardigan.
> 
> can you give me any tips on how to do the zip as im new as knitting and I have never attempted a zip before so any hints would be most grateful thanks.
> 
> ...


I haven't made anything in quite some time with a zipper. I would suggest posting a post in the Main section of the forum asking how others have inserted a zipper. I know there are many on the forum who have made handbags. I'm sure you will get many replies from those who have with suggestions.

I would also do a search online how to insert a zipper into knitted handbag, I'm sure there is lots of information online. Did do a search and here are a few I found

http://knitting.about.com/od/finishingtouches/ht/add-zipper.htm

here is one called the no sew way.
http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2012/10/zipper-in-knitwear-no-sewing-way.html

Sorry I couldn't be of more help, hope these links help, and you are very welcome for the pattern.


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

I'm a sucker for a free pattern!


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing - very nice little bag ;-)


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

Aww nuts....another great pattern for my " to do" list! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

very nice. thanks


----------

